# Nintendo DSi or 3DS?



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

As per the above, I'm considering buying one or the other, to replace the Nintendo DS that has mysteriously gone missing. 

Anyone have experience with both and would recommend either one? I would consider using one of the Backup card things to play emulators on, and have a 3 year old who would use it as well, for kids games.

Thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My Daughter mention a DS for christmas, im a little out of touch with the hand held or any consoles recently, just not had the time to play on them.

Went to get one in town and they are £120 for the DSI!!!!! 

Dont forget the Nintendo DS lite which is under £100 too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers Paul, I am swaying towards the DSi, the camera thing looks good but the 3DS is coming down in price, I can wait until after Christmas, but am getting nagged by my daughter because she wants to play Peppa Pig again! She did help to misplace the console though!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My kids are having the 3DS for Christmas, but they didn't want to trade in their DSi's as the 3DS doesn't (yet) have flipnote as i understand it. But they tell me that the 3DS is much better.

I've also bought the DS XL for the missus as she likes playing quiz games on it, although it is the most expensive, from the looks of things it is the best of all of them due to the large screen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

dsi is good,my sister has a 3ds, i have had a go but my god does it hurt your eyes,so i just turned the 3d of. which then means having a 3ds is pointless!


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I got both and prefer the 3ds. I don't use the 3d feature but there's more to the 3ds. Graphics are better along with game play and titles.Just got Mario kart 7 excellent game IMO.


----------

